# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Yusuf Has Hacip

## ceydaaa

yusuf-has-hacip-sozleri.jpgYusuf Has Hacib Karahanlı edip, şâir ve devlet adamı. Doğu Türkistandaki Balasagun şehrinde, muhtemelen 1017 yılında doğdu. Asil bir Türk ve Müslüman âileye mensup olduğu tahmin edilmektedir. Balasagunda tahsil ve terbiye gördü. Karahanlı hizmetine girip, Has Hâcib unvânını almadan önce Balasagunlu Yûsuf, olarak tanındı.

Balasagunlu Yûsuf, kendini çok iyi yetiştirdi. Elli yaşlarındayken on sekiz ay içerisinde manzum olarak Kutadgu Bilig adlı meşhur eserini yazdı. Bu kitabı, Kaşgara gelip, 1070′te Karahanlı hükümdarı, edebiyat meraklısı Uluğ Kara Buğra Hana arz etti. Kara Buğra Han, Türklerin ahlâk hukuk ve devlet idâresi ile törelerini çok güzel olarak dile getiren eseri, Balasagunlu Yûsufa, sarayında okuttu. Kutadgu Bilig, Karahanlı Sarayında günlerce okunup, çok beğenildi. Uluğ Has Hâcib unvânı ile başvezir yardımcılığı ile taltif edilerek, en yüksek Karahanlı devlet memuriyetlerinden biri verildi. Bu vazifesiyle Yûsuf Has Hâcib olarak tanınıp, târih ve edebiyat literatürüne girdi.

Yûsuf Has Hâcib, İslâmî Türk edebiyatının, eseri elimize geçen ilk yazarıdır. Devrinin bilgin bir yazarı ve Türk tefekkür târihinin mümtaz bir düşünürüdür. Eserini, münâcât, nât, cihâr yâr-ı güzîni övme ile süslemiştir. Yûsuf Has Hâcibin vefâtı muhtemelen 1077′dir.

----------

